# Allergies...anyone have experience with this?



## Coya (Aug 20, 2011)

Sorry to post about this again...since I posted "Bumps" on the 30th, but I am getting more concerned. 

About 4 days ago we noticed Coya had bumps (about 10) on the top of each of her front legs. She wasn't itching at first, but after the first day we could tell it was bothering her. After researching a bit online we went out and got some Benedryl. It seemed to help the itching, but the bumps are still there. A few seem to be scabbing over...I'm guessing this is from her itching. This will be the 3rd day of giving her the Benedryl (we ususally give it to her at night only). 

We haven't introduced her to anything new: food, treats, detergent, toys, etc, so we think that it's an outdoor allergy. I fear that it's something in our backyard. My boyfriend was out in the yard for awhile yesterday and he said after coming in he noticed that the bumps had increased. I'm just trying to figure out what it could be that wasn't there before. Are there any plants/flowers that V's are typically allergic to? 

Her appetite, mood, and energy level seem normal. She goes to the vet on Monday for her 2nd dose of the lyme vaccine. Does this sound serious enough that I should take her in before then?


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

It could be a grass alergy. but it could also be related to something pup has eaten or even your current diet. just like us they can develop allergies at almost any age and could also be reacting to what you have been feeding.

I am working through this exact issue with Ozkar. we are eliminating one thing at a time until we find the cause although i suspect it is a grass allergy.


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

Odin has a bit of sensitive skin. He has allergic reactions easily, is generally quite itchy, and had what we thought was flea allergy dermatitis (which made us a bit crazy with trying to find and get rid of non existent fleas) he had red bumps on his belly and insides of his legs (anywhere that he has little hair), which would turn into little scabs. On advice from our aunt who's a vet tech, we switched foods to a grain free single protein food (started with Taste of the Wild Puppy Prairie), and his skin problems have almost entirely disappeared. We think it is a wheat allergy, and have switched all his treats to grain free as well.

As for the benedryl, you are just giving one tablet once a day? My vet allowed us to give a much larger dose than that. We were giving 2 tablets every 8 hours, and that does quick work when he breaks out into hives. (that was when he was probably 45lbs). Also, if Odin has a case of hives, they will get worse if he does a lot of activity (blood flow maybe?) or if he scratches them. They also seemed worse in the morning and at bedtime. 

If the bumps are not bothering her, look infected or anything bad like that, I would say you are okay to wait until your appointment on Monday.


----------



## Coya (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks for the advice.

Kristen I am going to start giving her the Benadryl every 8 hours as needed. That was just me being a nervous nellie thinking she couldn't handle it. Thank you!


----------



## Busby88 (Feb 28, 2012)

We have had such a problem with Parker. She gets red bumps on her ears and they get inflamed. I feel so bad for her cause I know it must hurt her. We give her bennadryl, but also the vet gave us some cortisone spray that we spray on her ears whenever she has a breakout. It works like a charm! The vet thinks she's allergic to something in our yard cause every so often it pops back up again. We keep the spray on hand for those times.


----------



## Busby88 (Feb 28, 2012)

My husband told me that the spray we use is called Genesis. I highly recommend it!


----------



## Moose (Oct 2, 2010)

we use children's benedryl on Moose, he has tons of allergies but none we've been able to pin point. He's fighting the eye-goop now, for the last month or so , his paws will become red and inflamed as soon as he spends more time in the grass, and in the summer last year we rushed him to the emergency vet whileat the cottage because he became so swollen from black fly bites we thought he was a gonner. 

vet said, children's benedryl will be our best friend.


----------



## bryceandmichelle (Nov 28, 2011)

It appears Finn has picked up an allergy. His eyes are watery and has an increase in "gunk" in the mornings. We live in the Carolinas and the pollen is crazy right now. I just gave him a benedryl this morning and will continue for a week to see if that helps. I am not sure what else it could be. Any other ideas are welcome. His coat, ears, attitude, etc. are all fine. Just some watery eyes.


----------



## Moose (Oct 2, 2010)

gunky/watery eyes are our first indication that Moose's allergies are starting up again. poor pup has gunky eyes for the entire spring, ear infections start around May. Even with benedryl


----------



## leihan (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi reg bumps my dog percy had mysterious bumps appear the only thing i could put it down to was stinging nettles when trying to retrieve a ball they rubbed his legs and occasionally they become infected.


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Pips also gets the gunky eyes and starts really picking at, biting, grooming her right leg. We wipe her face off with a warm cloth and her paws off EVERY time she comes inside. Tedious to say the least, but worth it. Otherwise my poor girl is super uncomfortable. :-[


----------



## Coya (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you all for your responses, advice, etc. Sorry I haven't replied.

As it turns out Coya had a staff infection  She has been taking a liking to the pond at the dog park and we think she picked it up from the water. We usually leave her harness on in case we have to catch her quickly. The vet said the harness probably soaked in the water and then irritated the area when we would walk the trails after. She said she's seen a lot of it lately. Since the weather has been a bit wacky, the bacterial levels are much higher than usual. She's on antibiotics and the doc just recommended we wash her and her harness down after she's gone for a swim.


----------



## huntersmom (Apr 29, 2012)

Hunter has seasonal allergies that we treat with benadryl. It works just fine. He also gets those bumps, usually on top of his head. The vet said basically the same thing, that it is probably some allergic reaction. The really strange thing is that these bumps he gets are just filled with air! ??? Within a week or two they just disappear! Very strange!!!


----------



## IndyV (Feb 8, 2011)

When I first brought Indy home, he had the exact same problem. 

His hair was patchy, and his skin was dry, itchy, and bumpy. The vet gave me benedryl to give to him as needed. I did not feel comfortable with giving such a young pup adult benedryl, so I avoided and tried to figure out what on earth was going on. 

I also thought that there was no way he was reacting to anything in his diet, but apparently I was wrong. It turned out that Indy had been allergic to peanuts. He had some dog treats that were peanut butter flavored, and every once in a while I would give him a dollup into his Kong to play with. Once I stopped giving him anything with peanuts, his allergies went away and have not returned in the slightest.

hope my experience helps a bit!


----------

